# Gear for 40-50 degree weather in NYC



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

New to cycling and finally pulled the trigger on my first proper road bike (2012 Cervelo R3 Team, New SRAM Red, Ksyrium Elites on Conti GP4000S, Look Keo 2 Max Carbon pedals). Now I'm trying to figure out what kit suits me best for moderately cold weather. I live in NYC and would like to ride outdoors as long as possible, so long as the temperature stay above 40. 

My friends who cycle are split evenly between those who wear bib tights and a jacket and those who use warmers and a long-sleeve jersey. I'm leaning towards the latter camp because I tend to get hot rather easily, and I generally prefer to feel cooler rather than warmer. As of now, I'm thinking of wearing a long-sleeve baselayer, long-sleeve jersey (Castelli Trasparente), bib shorts (Castelli Nanoflex), with leg warmers.

Any feedback would be appreciated, especially if it saves me from freezing my n#ts off.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Tights and a jacket work for me on my LeMond, but I'm not sure if that counts as a proper road bike.

Think about fenders and booties for wet days, full-fingered gloves and a cap. I prefer lightweight full-fingered gloves unless it's really, really cold - the extra insulation of some just gets in the way, and they're often pretty crappy products. Layering a glove liner under my cycling gloves has worked better for me, or just wearing full-fingered MTB gloves. I think that by 40, I'm wearing a long-sleeved jersey or an extra vest or something under my jacket. I don't have bib tights - my tights don't have a chamois, I pull them on over a pair of shorts. It would mean a lot of shoulder straps going on. At 50, I'm probably still just wearing knee warmers and warm socks. (And a jacket.)

I've found a fabulously expensive jacket to be a bit of a revelation. I have the Showers Pass Elite 2.0. I suffered with Gore-tex for a while, but the eVent material tests enough better that I decided to roll the dice again, and the Elite jacket has some big honkin' armpit zippers, which are a big help even with the better fabric - my gore-tex jacket was a plain shell, meant to be packable, but it felt like wearing a garbage bag.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Personally, I only wear legwarmers if it might get warm enough so I'd want to take them off. Otherwise, tights over the shorts make more sense. Since I ride in a variety of temperatures, I have both, and I have tights in several different weights.

As for the top, the layers you suggest are fine, but for versatility you also need an outer shell. A thin shell adds tremendous protection with minimal weight and bulk, and can be opened or even removed if you warm up. 

Don't forget long-fingered gloves. A helmet cover to block the vents, and a lightweight balaclava for the head and neck are a big help, too.

If 40F is really your limit, your season in NYC is nearly over already.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

R3? Carbon pedals? Geez bro, when you pull the trigger, you really pull the trigger. Congrats on the shiny new ride. You should post a pic.

Do your start your rides in the morning? Because if yes, it’s typically cold in the am and heats up after an hr or two – especially in the Fall. So if you go out in the am and stay out for a while, I’d be looking towards warmers. 

But also consider that a jacket with wind protection is really nice to have and (for me) is essential and you don’t need a fancy one either and some have removable sleeves. There’s a big difference between a 40 degree day with very light wind and a 40 degree day with a 20mph wind.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'm of the mindset that if I do something, i do it "right". I know this bike is more bike than I need, but at least I can "grow into" the bike. I'll post pics when I pick it up at the LBS next weekend. It's just been sitting there for the past 3 weeks due to traveling for work. Frustrating. Looking forward to the ride home.

Thanks for the feedback about cold-weather gear. Gonna have to buy gear so I can ride down to the mid 30's since my 40 degree floor won't be around for much longer. I guess I'll have to add a jacket into the mix. Thanks again.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

A wind blocking vest is the most versatile piece of kit you can buy....


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright booger, you and I are both new to road biking so I guess we'll have to see who gets to 5000 miles first 

Cold-weather riding for me is outlined in Celsius, so you'll have to do the conversions. I do running tights over cycling shorts, base layer top and jersey from 14 or 15 degrees C down to about 9 C, then I put a thin, supposedly thermal base layer underneath the shorts, then tights over that and + microfleece on top.

6 C down to zero, I ditch the micro fleece and do a PVC soft shell, everything else staying the same. I should mention that , from 15 C down to 3 C I'm wearing full-fingered North Face liner gloves. Below 3 C I put these on over them: 

Mark's - WindRiver Cowhide Leather Glove customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

Below 7 C I wear neoprene boots instead of socks, and below 3 C I wear socks, THEN the neoprene boots, and then the shoes.

Since you already tricked out your new bike with the pedals and cycling shoes, you may or may not be able to fit all that onto your foot, but I cheaped out and bought the toe cages so that my "Cycling shoes" could be held in place on the pedals (I didn't find a picture of them, but they kinda look like this REEBOK VISA VERSA MENS TRAINERS - GREGGS SPORTS )

Nothing I put on for cold is functional. Everything is cheap, the pants I have for sub-zero (really just an extra layer, nothing special) are a bit baggy, and the jacket certainly isn't gore-tex or tight-fitting (although it fits better than a packable rain hoodie). It all keeps me warm though, I'm always sweating when I come back and I'm never in any pain (except for muscle fatigue).


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

You can easily ride below 40. I live in the NYC suburbs and will ride down to around 30. In colder weather I wear an Icebreaker 260 long sleeve base layer, short sleeve jersey, Gore Phantom Jacket, and bib tights over my regular shorts. I wear either full fingered gloves or Planet Bike winter gloves when it's colder. A balaclava for my head and medium wool socks and shoe covers and I'm nice and toasty once I get moving.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

boogermin said:


> My friends who cycle are split evenly between those who wear bib tights and a jacket and those who use warmers and a long-sleeve jersey. I'm leaning towards the latter camp because I tend to get hot rather easily, and I generally prefer to feel cooler rather than warmer. As of now, I'm thinking of wearing a long-sleeve baselayer, long-sleeve jersey (Castelli Trasparente), bib shorts (Castelli Nanoflex), with leg warmers.


IME, your friends aren't really split. It's an iffy temperature range where it's good to have both and adjust accordingly. 

I live Upstate and ride year 'round. (Note the snow in my avatar pic.) Fifty degrees is where I switch from arm/knee warmers to lightweight bib tights. Depending on the winds and rains in the forecast, I'll go either way on top--jacket or long-sleeved jersey over baselayer.

If expense is an issue, since you say you tend to run hot, I'd start with warmers, baselayer and long-sleeve jersey, and add bib tights and a jacket next year.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

You've already gotten a bunch of great answers, but I'll add my own 2 cents.

I also tend to run hot and like to be cooler when I ride, so I dress for maximum flexibility. 40-50 degrees means knee warmers under the bibs, a sleeveless base layer top under a short-sleeve jersey, and arm warmers. That way I can strip off the arm warmers if it gets too warm, or I'm climbing and get hot.

If it's down in the low 40s or high 30s, I'll add "Belgian booties", which are basically just sock-like overshoes to help keep your feet warm. Into the lower 30s I'll use a long-sleeve base layer rather than the sleeveless one, and add a thin shell jacket on top to help keep the heat in.

I've ridden in freezing temps with that setup without problem.


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

I use Nike Hyperwarm long sleeves for a baselayer. Specialized Neoprene shoe covers. Fleece tights from Aerotech Designs (made in USA). Aerotech Stretch Fleece Helmet liner.


----------

